# Dug up an E-merger 64 GBC flash card/flasher ... anyone can help?



## Jetowa (Mar 6, 2012)

Trying to get it working using "http://scifi.pages.at/qrnqrn/e-Merger/emerger301.zip"

Anyone able to get it to boot on a modern system?


----------



## indask8 (Mar 6, 2012)

What do you mean by modern system? XP? Vista? 7?

Anyway, for those old parallel port flasher, the older the better, you should try with windows XP, maybe in Win98 compatibility mode (right click on the software ".exe")

You might also want to check your bios settings (Something called ECP/EPP I know it can sometimes makes the parallel port works faster, and sometimes not at all depending on what you plug in).


----------



## OSpencerO (Mar 6, 2012)

That is cool, I have an original Game Boy in mint condition in my collection & It would be neat to have a flash cartridge for it. 
I don't have any real experience with Game Boy flash cartridges pre Game Boy Advance & I wish I could say that I did.

I'm Sorry that I can't help you but I do hope you get it working again *Jetowa*.



Spencer


----------



## Chemowski (Mar 18, 2012)

Anyone knows if you can still pick these up anywhere?


----------



## mjax (Mar 18, 2012)

Chemowski said:


> Anyone knows if you can still pick these up anywhere?



They are no longer in production. So they are rare now. You won't find one unless it's from someone who is willing to part with it.

I saw other cards available though. For instance this GB Smart Card USB 64Mb... You might want to consider it:
http://www.tototek.c...kkvmf3lo5062a41


----------



## Chemowski (Mar 18, 2012)

Dude! That's awesome! but the price isn't really yay


----------



## Todderbert (Mar 18, 2012)

you have serious gold there.  love it!

Game Boys forever!


----------



## Chemowski (Mar 18, 2012)

Todderbert said:


> you have serious gold there.  love it!
> 
> Game Boys forever!


Aye!
My GBC is in a very bad condition. Should I get a new GBC or a GB. Either way im gonna get one of those and mod it with afterburner ^^


----------



## Todderbert (Mar 18, 2012)

Chemowski said:


> Todderbert said:
> 
> 
> > you have serious gold there.  love it!
> ...


Ive seen the GBC modded with a frontlight out of a SP AGS-001, looks good...or you can go old school and go with a backlit DMG...Here's one I modded:


----------



## Chemowski (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow that's so sexy!


----------



## mjax (Mar 19, 2012)

Chemowski said:


> Dude! That's awesome! but the price isn't really yay



The Bung cards or the emerger themselves were over $100, I believe Flash memory was really expensive back then...
Because these cards are not mass produced, (unlike the current DS scene, sigh) they are priced likewise. I personally think that it's a very good price considering what it is capable of doing.

I am waiting to receive some money so that I could pick one up for myself.


----------



## mameks (Mar 19, 2012)

Damn, if it weren't for the price...


----------



## raulpica (Mar 19, 2012)

Todderbert said:


> Ive seen the GBC modded with a frontlight out of a SP AGS-001, looks good...or you can go old school and go with a backlit DMG...Here's one I modded:


Nice, what did you use for the front light?


----------



## Todderbert (Mar 19, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Todderbert said:
> 
> 
> > Ive seen the GBC modded with a frontlight out of a SP AGS-001, looks good...or you can go old school and go with a backlit DMG...Here's one I modded:
> ...


Yellow Game Boy I used a Backlight Kit from http://store.kitsch-...m/product/ledx3 
It has a great contrast with the extra hex inverter installed.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 19, 2012)

Todderbert said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Todderbert said:
> ...


Cool, that's exactly what I wanted to use. I was torn between that and a GBASP frontlight. I still dunno what would be better, but I'll probably buy a white one from Kitsch-Bent as it'll probably take a while to find a broken GBASP screen anyway (I should have one somewhere, but who knows where I chucked it).


----------



## Todderbert (Mar 19, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Todderbert said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...


The green has the best contrast fyi.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Mar 19, 2012)

I have the white kit installed and it's contrast is just as good as green.


----------



## Todderbert (Mar 20, 2012)

jimmyemunoz said:


> I have the white kit installed and it's contrast is just as good as green.


good to know, got a picture?


----------



## J3LL0 (Mar 20, 2012)

I just picked up 2 broken gbsp for $10 each. Can't wait to give my gb a frontlit screen


----------



## Chemowski (Mar 20, 2012)

J3LL0 said:


> I just picked up 2 broken gbsp for $10 each. Can't wait to give my gb a frontlit screen


Awesome! Send some pics when youre done!


----------



## J3LL0 (Mar 20, 2012)

Chemowski said:


> J3LL0 said:
> 
> 
> > I just picked up 2 broken gbsp for $10 each. Can't wait to give my gb a frontlit screen
> ...


Sure no prob.im alittle scared to do it since I have had my gbc since I was a kid and I don't want to break it but on the bright side I do have 2 gbc


----------



## Chemowski (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh dont do it on your first one! Do one on the new one first!


----------



## raulpica (Mar 20, 2012)

jimmyemunoz said:


> I have the white kit installed and it's contrast is just as good as green.


I'm interested in it too. Can you take a pic? Thanks!


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Mar 20, 2012)

That back-light mod looks really good, beats having to pay £100+ on a Gameboy Light.


----------



## J3LL0 (Mar 21, 2012)

It's really awesome. But you risk a gameboy.


----------



## mjax (Mar 21, 2012)

I believe, you have to be really patient while doing a back-lit mod. If you really know what you are doing then it shouldn't be that risky. Patience is the key... Peeling the film very slowly should be helpful.

Just realised the topic was about emerger. We talked about other flashcards which I guess was still on-topic. Now we are discussing light mods... xD   But it's all cool -I am sure Jetowa won't mind nor the staff. Atleast we are not blatently spamming the thread. We are discussing some interesting stuff...


----------



## comokepa (Feb 6, 2013)

My e-merger was functional last time I threw it in the attic. Yet, there is no way to use with some sort of parallel to USB converter (like those that are available for printers with parallel ports) and in a virtualized Windows, right? It is long since I last had a computer with a parallel port or even Windows installed (Mac here).


----------



## postulio (Jun 28, 2017)

Any one still have the 3.01 version of this software? I cannot find any live links online for the life of me. Any help would be much appreciated, maybe upload t Google drive for me? Please pm if you can help.


Thank you all



Jetowa said:


> Trying to get it working using "http://scifi.pages.at/qrnqrn/e-Merger/emerger301.zip"
> 
> Anyone able to get it to boot on a modern system?


----------



## enarky (Jul 4, 2017)

postulio said:


> Any one still have the 3.01 version of this software? I cannot find any live links online for the life of me. Any help would be much appreciated, maybe upload t Google drive for me? Please pm if you can help.
> 
> 
> Thank you all


Funny how the Internet is going full circle. Just in case someone else is looking for that link and finds this thread and not the one on Reddit, here's Netmars E-Merger software version 3.01: https://mega.nz/#!9VMkxQLJ!WB6HfhNnDx3itmHPi3UzoM3YkLudk-qZAgo-ZCfcptY

EDIT: https://filetrip.net/dl?860hA3keHu here it is on Filetrip, if Mega goes the way of the Dodo again.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2017)

Wut a Fuckin necrobump... whats up with all those lately? So much per day...


----------

